# Ka24e Auto to manual conversion



## 313ryans (Jan 11, 2005)

There is a real nice 89 240sx on ebay with no engine. It is being sold by someone who gave up on a sr20det swap. I have a 89 hatch that is getting beat on by my wife (driving it) and drunk neighbors ( driving into it) that is a manual, and a spare KA that is a manual.

How hard/expensive is it to do a manual conversion?

Thinkin' bout gettin an automatic KA, for the wife to drive.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's not hard or expensive, just time consuming. First you need to find the clutch master cylinder, and preferably a junked 240sx 5-speed, for the harness. Don't worry about the ecu. disassemble the shifter, and install the five speed. I wired my clutch safety switch to a wire on the ignition so it turns on when the ignition does. There are some other things, like the driveshaft, carrier bearing for the driveshaft, and something else....I just can't remember.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> It's not hard or expensive, just time consuming. First you need to find the clutch master cylinder, and preferably a junked 240sx 5-speed, for the harness. Don't worry about the ecu. disassemble the shifter, and install the five speed. I wired my clutch safety switch to a wire on the ignition so it turns on when the ignition does. There are some other things, like the driveshaft, carrier bearing for the driveshaft, and something else....I just can't remember.


I swapped out the differential too when I did both of mine. I don't think it is required but I think that it helps. You pretty much got it all though. I can't think of anything else besides what you've listed that we used in our conversions.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

People say that the differential isn't as strong as the 5-speed one, nor are the drive axles. I doubt this, but I have a kaaz lsd along with chrome moly axles...no complaints here.


----------



## afroeman (Oct 12, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> People say that the differential isn't as strong as the 5-speed one, nor are the drive axles. I doubt this, but I have a kaaz lsd along with chrome moly axles...no complaints here.


I have heard that also and that's why I changed mine. It cost me $30 so I wasn't complaining. The fact is that they aren't nearly as strong, but unless you are pumpin out some serious torque... I'm talkin like close to 450 lb/ft.... you will not need to change them, because it's not like they are going to break because you changed the transmission. So you don't have to, but I did just for gits and shiggles.


----------

